# My Military Collection



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Most of you know that I collect mainly dive watches but I've been slowly collecting military pieces as well and I was shocked today when I took them all out and saw how many pieces I have amassed over this time. Thought I'd share a collective pic with all of you.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice collection. I particularly like the Seiko chrono, lovely.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for showing that, Andy. Lovely collection - very impressive!









CWC top right of the picture for me - really unusual case shape for a military watch.

Rich

PS - With all those watches how on earth do you find the time to wear that Caribbean???!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice









I also really like the look of the Seiko chrono


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that marathon is very nice.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Impressive going







every collection has to have a G10, and the Seiko is a lovely piece


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

what a great bunch Andy,

Is the cushion cwc the auto version? I was torn between one of those and a G10 when I bought mine.

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I might get a CWC W10 or the Hamilton version some time


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

The CWC in the top right is a manual wind from 1976. I had a hamilton which I regretfully sold to raise some cash. It's identical to the CWC as they were both made to the same specifications. I'm on the prowl for a hamilton again! Also forgot to put this in the picture as well (how?) My CWC RN Diver. Fantastic watch!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Great collection Andy!

Is the Seiko chrono the military issue of the civilian version? The mil issue (especially the non-luminous version) seem pretty difficult to come by. I've been after a second gen with the military markings for ages. This is my first gen;










If its the mil issue let me know if you ever decide to flip it!









My (current) issued collection is pretty paltry - Seiko 1st gen, CWC W10, Precista W10 (0552) AND A Timor WWW.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

philjopa said:


> Great collection Andy!
> 
> Is the Seiko chrono the military issue of the civilian version? The mil issue (especially the non-luminous version) seem pretty difficult to come by. I've been after a second gen with the military markings for ages. This is my first gen;


It is indeed an issued piece! Lucky to have scored on this one. In excellent condition as well.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

If you ever decide to flip this one let me know







- I'm sure I can make it worth your while


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No HMT `Jawan` W10 in there?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I know, I see them HMT watches about every now and then. Was close to buying one some time back.

Looking for an issued CWC SBS Diver issued now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

andytyc said:


> I know, I see them HMT watches about every now and then. Was close to buying one some time back.
> 
> Looking for an issued CWC SBS Diver issued now.


Cool


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice, i nearly bought a hamilton cushion auto a few years back.

you need a smiths though.


----------



## dex (Jan 1, 2008)

Great collection - some v nice pieces









Just missing a 7A28 in there


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice group Andy. I've found that letting vintage pieces go is never a good way to advance my collection. I'll trade/sell a new watch in a minute, but try not to let vintage pieces go.


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Quality collection Andy









Looking forward to some pics of your new MMT Blackwater









Cheers - TC


----------

